# Best meat breed?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I'm thinking about throwing some meat breed in with my dairy goats... I'm thinking boar, Kiko, or Savannah's. What is your favorite meat breed and why? Also, what are your marketing techniques? I'm also doing some research into the demand for goats meat in Western WA. I won't be doing any killing myself etc..., so kind of wondering if it would be worth it?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The only experience I have is with Boers & Nubians. Kiko & Savannah aren't plentiful around here.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nancy d said:


> The only experience I have is with Boers & Nubians. Kiko & Savannah aren't plentiful around here.


That's what I'm noticing... I'm kinda thinking about possibly purchasing a boar buckling to breed with my Nubian and Saanen/ober cross... Not sure though...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, you wouldn't want to use a boar. ;-)
But *Boer* makes excellent crossing with any large dairy breed.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've had Boers and Savannahs and both crossed with Nubians. In my experience both were a great cross but the Savannah's grew a little slower and were harder to sell. Everyone in my area is more familiar with Boers so any meat breed that doesn't look like a Boer is a hard sell. I found in my case that the white was more dominant and solid white goats aren't very popular around here. The Savannah seemed to be hardier, they didn't need wormed and their hooves rarely needed trimmed. Mine also tended to be a little more skiddish, the fullblood Savannah's not the crosses.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> That's what I'm noticing... I'm kinda thinking about possibly purchasing a boar buckling to breed with my Nubian and Saanen/ober cross... Not sure though...


I can hook you up, Janeen.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Ok, you wouldn't want to use a boar. ;-)
> But *Boer* makes excellent crossing with any large dairy breed.


Why wouldn't I want to use a boar?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I can hook you up, Janeen.


If I can find a market, I'll definitely contact you


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Personally I and most of the people I sale to like the dairy breeds better then the meat breeds. Sure not nearly the amount of weight but just seems to be a bit leaner and cleaner tasting meat. Granted I am only speaking of my own goats and with those that buy butcher stock from us. So it might be just as simple as being dry lotted and feeding only alfalfa. But if I were you, Id go with boer crosses. Most of the time they have the coloring and structure of the boer side. So if you got a doe or two you wouldnt need a boer buck.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Kiko's don't have nearly enough meat. They are so boney to. Around me we are very high in different religions. There are not a lot of one religion but tons of different religions so my Boer raising friends tend to use that to our advantage to raise the goats to certain religion standards and market them in those religions because it is very hard for them to find proper meat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Personally I and most of the people I sale to like the dairy breeds better then the meat breeds. Sure not nearly the amount of weight but just seems to be a bit leaner and cleaner tasting meat. Granted I am only speaking of my own goats and with those that buy butcher stock from us. So it might be just as simple as being dry lotted and feeding only alfalfa. But if I were you, Id go with boer crosses. Most of the time they have the coloring and structure of the boer side. So if you got a doe or two you wouldnt need a boer buck.


So, you're saying to get a boar doe or 2, and breed with my ober or Saanen buck so I wouldn't need a boar buck? That might be best...

Maybe if I just wethered all my boys I could potentially raise and sell them up for meat purposes... I liked the kinders for that reason they would grow really well. Turns out I had SMALL Kinders, even the people I got feed from today had 3 Kinders and they were about 125 lbs... Mine were only between 60 & 80 lbs, full grown... So I might try them again, since we did like their milk...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

boAr is a male pig, boEr is a breed of goat!!!!!! LOL! You spell as bad as me!!!!!:hammer: :ROFL:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I HIGHLY SUGGEST Spanish or SAVANNAH GOATS I also have boer but got rid of my spanish Doe I am in the process of buying a Savannah boer cross they are VERY parasite resistant


Kayla Renee


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

spidy1 said:


> boAr is a male pig, boEr is a breed of goat!!!!!! LOL! You spell as bad as me!!!!!:hammer: :ROFL:


Oh.... oops LOL!!! I knew that just got spellings crossed. So that's what Nancy meant


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I HIGHLY SUGGEST Spanish or SAVANNAH GOATS I also have boer but got rid of my spanish Doe I am in the process of buying a Savannah boer cross they are VERY parasite resistant
> 
> Kayla Renee


Unfortunately they are not plentiful here in Western WA.;( Boers are popular here, so are Nubians...


----------



## BillyJoe (Jun 7, 2014)

I must agree, the only thing I got from my kiko was a pain in the butt and some leather... Heavy bones.. The Boers leather is just as good, and the meat is plentiful, and there demeanor is more of a relaxed dog, not at all jumpers, or buckers... they are friendly and easy to handle...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, for those of you with boers (yay spelled it right LOL) are they seasonal breeders or all year around breeders?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They tend to be year-round breeders, though it can depend on where you live too..I think hotter climates encourage continuous heats.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> They tend to be year-round breeders, though it can depend on where you live too..I think hotter climates encourage continuous heats.


What about a Lamancha/boer cross? 50/50? I honestly don't want year around breeders... I'm assuming it would be a wait and see thing, but I have the opportunity to help rescue a couple bottle babies...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats a great combination. Good milk to grow babies and they typically produce outstanding babies.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I'm going to get a doeling or 2... I just hope they take after the Lamancha side and they will be seasonal breeders...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, nope she now just has Nubian/boer crosses... I wanted the Lamancha/Boer Cross.., she might get more in but, I'm going to pass with the Nubian cross..


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm curious, why are you passing up the nubian/boers?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just wanted the Laboers is all... I can get the Nubian cross pretty easily if I wanted too.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh ok..I agree it's a pretty common cross, the Laboers are more unique


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I am probably will be getting rid of my boer they have little parasite resistance (at least here in Texas).....
Im soon going to get Nubian does and breed it to my savannah buck...


Kayla Renee


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

AintGotNoCreekRanch what part of texas are you in ? Ours do pretty well with resisting parasites


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Houston to Hempstead 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Squid (May 17, 2010)

I would go woth the Boer, It does produce very nice cross offspring with the dairy. I have a few of the dairy does along with some boer does. I myself prefer the dairy breeds for meat because of the taste, but I wouldn't pass up any kind of meat.


----------



## BokiCurt (Dec 26, 2014)

Janeen,

I have Boers and Kikos. I like that cross a lot. Texas Genemasters are 5/8 Boer 3/8 Kiko. Most Kikos in the northwest come from Lookoutpoint ranch. I have a doe with their genetics now that is a sweetheart. Nicer than any of my Boers. The Kiko breed brings low maintenance, easy kidding, fast growth, hard hooves, and parasite resistance. The Boer brings the big frame and muscle. I have two 50/50 Boer Kiko "Boki" doelings now. I can sell one. I also have a Boer Buck I could sell. I was in Enumclaw for a goat show last weekend. I could meet you there. The doelings will not be ready until June unless you want one that is a bottle baby. I have pictures online at www.robins.mx

Curt


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

BokiCurt said:


> Janeen,
> 
> I have Boers and Kikos. I like that cross a lot. Texas Genemasters are 5/8 Boer 3/8 Kiko. Most Kikos in the northwest come from Lookoutpoint ranch. I have a doe with their genetics now that is a sweetheart. Nicer than any of my Boers. The Kiko breed brings low maintenance, easy kidding, fast growth, hard hooves, and parasite resistance. The Boer brings the big frame and muscle. I have two 50/50 Boer Kiko "Boki" doelings now. I can sell one. I also have a Boer Buck I could sell. I was in Enumclaw for a goat show last weekend. I could meet you there. The doelings will not be ready until June unless you want one that is a bottle baby. I have pictures online at www.robins.mx
> 
> Curt


Thanks for the offer, but within these last 2 weeks I've acquired a little Desert Paint bottle lamb and a Nubian/Lamancha bottle doeling, so I don't think I'll be in the market for anything else at the moment... I can't really find a reliable meat market here, besides taking them to auction or CL, which is okay, but I'd rather not do that option... I thought I had a good meat guy lined up, but no, he wanted to give me $80.00 for 150 lb buck, and 100 lb Saanen buck... I realize they are not meet breeds but when you tell me they weigh 50lbs, um no I don't think so... I realize they might dress out with those weights, but live weight no way... So, I think I'm going to stick to what I have for right now. I'll probably have to sell a few as it is, but we'll see


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, he was trying to rip you off. I got $160 for a 80 lb wether last week.


----------



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

We bred kiko in with some mixed dairy goats, and we really like them. They rarely need nail trimming and are very hardy. They grow nice thick coats in our cold winter. I'll actually have a big buck to sell after this year's breeding season. I'm near lethbridge, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2015)

Great discussion. I'm from Saskatchewan Canada. Kikos are just starting to come into our province. Spanish are a little more common. Boer are very common. Boer are quiet and grow well. I have mostly Boer crosses. I crossed with Spanish two years and got wonderful kids. They were lively at birth and hardier than the Boer. I am thinking of getting another Spanish buck or a Kiko this next breeding season. I didn't know that Boers weren't very parasite resistant, but that explains why we have had to deworm so often. Perhaps if I cross with Spanish or Kiko more often it will increase their resistance. Boers cross very well with dairy breeds like Nubian or LaMancha. Better milk.


----------

